# Possibly the best concealed carry 9mm made today.



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I had a chance to wring out a 9mm S&W M&P Shield this weekend and I'm very impressed.

Take a M&P, change it to single stack and whittle almost every ounce of fat off of it, and you have the Shield. Smaller than a Glock 26, with a much better trigger, the little gun was accurate enough to put a clip into a silver dollar-sized hole at 30 feet with little effort on my part.

If you are in the market, I urge you to check one out - if you can find it. dealers say they are pre-selling most of what they are getting.

A review from Gunblast:

Smith & Wesson- M&P Shield Sub-Compact 9x19mm Semi-Auto Pistol


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

If you're familiar with the Kahr CW9/PM9 et al, how do you think they compare?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's just a copy of a Glock


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

The best 9mm? Does that mean the 9mm you can throw the farthest? :nana:


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It is a well thought out and quality compact 9mm that shoots pretty well. IF I didnât already own a Walther PPS, it would be a contender. Also if I was into the M&P line, carrying a shield would be a no brainer. 

Chuck


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

kkbinco said:


> If you're familiar with the Kahr CW9/PM9 et al, how do you think they compare?


The Kahr is just a bit smaller. Accuracy between the two is a dead heat, at least with my shooting ability. The Kahr is more money.

Concerning the Glock...the Shield is striker fired, like the Glock, but the overall dimensions are smaller, the trigger is better and it points better. Plus, the price is less than the 26.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kkbinco said:


> If you're familiar with the Kahr CW9/PM9 et al, how do you think they compare?


Kahr is a much better gun than S&W, when it comes to semi autos


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm.... have to give it a try. I have a hard time finding something small enough to fit my little hands.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the KAHR CW9. I love it. I am a 1911 guy, but for concealed carry, I love the KARH. I have not shot the S&W, but the KARK looks better to me. Your milage may vary.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll stick with my little Walther PPK. He and I have been together for decades and he's perfect for my small hands!

DH carries a Para Ordnance .45 Warthog.

Youngest DD loves her Glock 17.

We're set!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is hard to beat the Kahr PM series.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

> I have the KAHR CW9. I love it.


Same here. I have the CW9 and a couple other Kahrs. Favorite small handguns I own. Haven't shot the Shield, but have shot M&P's. They're nice, but nothing special to me.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone make a reliable 9 mm that can be concealed in the front pocket of a pair of jeans? I know of .380s that fit. What about a 9mm?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> Does anyone make a reliable 9 mm that can be concealed in the front pocket of a pair of jeans? I know of .380s that fit. What about a 9mm?



Kahr PM9 Got one in my pocket right now with jeans. 
Kahr PM9 - Style # PM9093, Kahr Arms Pistols

A PM40 is the same size. Holds one less rd than the PM9.
Kahr PM40 - Style # PM4043, Kahr Arms Pistols

Even a PM.45
http://www.kahr.com/Pistols/Kahr-PM45.asp



The CM series is as small too. A good bit less money too. Kahr CM9 - Style # CM9093, Kahr Arms Pistols

Love this holster. It is thin and tough.
Kahr Ambidextrous Pocket Holster, (MK & PM Series) - Style # MAEPH,


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wanted a Shield pistol,but didn't have the money to get the Bodyguard that wife wanted and the Shield for me,so we got the Bodyguard .380.Haven't shot one,but the Shield just felt right in my hand..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Possum Belly said:


> Kahr PM9 Got one in my pocket right now with jeans.
> Kahr PM9 - Style # PM9093, Kahr Arms Pistols
> 
> A PM40 is the same size. Holds one less rd than the PM9.
> ...


Thanks! I was looking at reviews of the Kahrs last night.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a good review on some small pistols by Hickok 45

[YOUTUBE]0Av9COfLB_Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------

